
Show HN: Ytdl – A simple node implementation of YouTube downloading - maple3142
https://github.com/maple3142/ytdl
======
katasonov
It seems doesn't work
[http://skrinshoter.ru/i/150918/MSKMSiRP.jpg](http://skrinshoter.ru/i/150918/MSKMSiRP.jpg)

~~~
maple3142
I forgot to fix the link in readme. It should work now.

